# Merry Christmas



## fockewulf261 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wishing all here and their families a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry xmas to you too


----------



## david johnson (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas and a happy new year to all!  

dj


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas everyone, don't get too drunk!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas fockewulf and all!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys... Hope everyone had a good one... I know my boys did...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Merry, all. It's 6:15 here in Cali and most of the neighborhood is sleeping, from what I can tell. I hope you all are having a blast and getting what you wanted.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah it was great last night the stockings got stuffed this morn andnit is quiet after brunch, the snow is starting to fall and I need a ruthless hard ride on my bike before it really dumps which it is suppose too .....

Santa delivered like he always does,, ~


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas..Fw


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas you guys! It's Boxing Day in NZ. Yesterday was an awesome day. Got loads of presents! (even brought myself a gift; "We Were There - Vietnam").


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas FW


----------

